# Poll-Centres



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

so youse ur preffered starting centre with the good performences of our big man in the off season


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

PAVEL POKDKFJDKNGVKLCKGKZN!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

There is no other center out of the one's we have now that I would choose over Dampier to start.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dampier is obviously the best center we have on the team.

DJ needs to be either traded or waived. He's athletic, but the guy has absolutely no clue what the hell is going on out there on the court. He's still so completely undeveloped that he'll be 30 by the time he has any idea what he's doing out there.

His contract won't (and shouldn't) be renewed in a Mavs uniform.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dampier for sure.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dampier is good enough to start... if he stays in the game is a whole different question.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Go Pavel!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

meanwhile maglorie was had for mason and a 1st...makes you wonder DID WE REALLY TRY this offseason...


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

we prolly could have had him for stack and a first

Terry 32mpg / Harris 18mpg
Christie 28mpg / Daniels 18mpg
Howard 38mpg / Van Horn 16mpg
Nowitzki 38mpg / Powell 0mpg
Dampier 26mpg / Magloire 26mpg

thts a quality championship level team


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't think we could get him for Stack and a first. Stack is too injury prone and our first will be a crappier pick than they got due to our always good regular season record.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Erick Dampier. :cheers:


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Dampier!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Pavel is one hot man.


----------

